# Stockland Lovell Instructors (again!)



## Annagain (28 January 2016)

Sorry, annual question - but slightly different this year as I've got a shortlist! We're off to camp at Stockland Lovell in April. I have the job of sorting instructors and this year there are more of us than normal so we need a an extra instructor. We'd be looking for a flatwork instructor who is good with all abilities. 

Google has helped me draw up a short list (they all sound good to be honest and I'm terrible at making decisions) so does anybody have any views on any of the following please? 

Jo May
Sophie Clarke 
Alaina Webster 
Karen Whiston 
Nina Venables 

Thanks.


----------



## abbieandfiona (29 January 2016)

Karen is a great instructor used her a few times for flatwork lessons


----------

